# Bow Hunting, Concealed Pistols, & The Michigan Attorney General



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Not trying to start an argument---just providing the latest news.

"Supposedly" the DNR will allow the carry of a pistol as per CCW while bow hunting. Read about it on the MCRGO website.

Attorney General Opinion on CCW Carry While Bow Hunting 

Steve


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

That is true. We (DNR) asked the AG's Office to provide an opinion and that is the opinion that the AG provided so that is what will be done. Plain and simple, no arguement because there is nothing to argue, the Attorney General is the top Law Enforcement Person in the state.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

boehr said:


> That is true. We (DNR) asked the AG's Office to provide an opinion and that is the opinion that the AG provided so that is what will be done. Plain and simple, no arguement because there is nothing to argue, the Attorney General is the top Law Enforcement Person in the state.


So you can carry? or you are still waiting for a Notice of Decision?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You can carry in accordance with all the carry laws governing you CPL license. All CO's were notified this morning.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

So using the AG's logic can a bowhunter without a CCW carry an exposed (not concealed) pistol while bowhunting?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Don't think so--DNR rules prohibit that and it is not addressed by any other rules/laws. CCW gives rights/privilages by law that superceed DNR Rule. I would assume that a person with a CCW--bowhunting AND carrying, must also carry concealed and not exposed. CCW is not applicable to an exposed pistol/revolver. 

I would imagine in next years hunting guide it may read as follows "......while bow hunting deer, may not possess any firearm (during bow season) EXCEPT a licensed CCW hunter may carry a CONCEALED......"

Steve


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

What hitechman said. A carry concealed permit is required. The opinion or the law did not repeal or ammend the laws governing hunting, it just made an exception to those who have been issued a concealed permit.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

boehr said:


> What hitechman said. A carry concealed permit is required. The opinion or the law did not repeal or ammend the laws governing hunting, it just made an exception to those who have been issued a concealed permit.


You might want to add that just because a person has a CCW and is carrying while bow hunting doesn't mean that person can use their pistol for shooting squirrels, pats, etc.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

That is true answerguy8. That would also mean, for example at this time of year with turkey season and bow season at the same time, a permit to carry a concealed weapon has nothing to do with longarms and if a person attempted to take their shotgun and bow out, trying to hunt deer and turkey at the same time under their licenses and shot a deer with the bow, just the fact of being in possession of the shotgun would put them in violation too.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I informed my brother, a non-member of the site, of the updated information regarding CCW and bow hunting. He replied that he read in an unknown Michigan hunting magazine that the only exception is when you are tracking a wounded deer after shooting hours. He said you are unable to carry in this circumstance.

I couldn't find that exception anywhere.

Sounds like hogwash to me. Wanted your opinon....

Thanks in advance

Bob


----------



## mecheadSR (Dec 18, 2003)

But what is the reason's to have to carry a pistol while bowhunting, have there been any incidents to allow this.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

mecheadSR said:


> But what is the reason's to have to carry a pistol while bowhunting, have there been any incidents to allow this.


The reason to carry a pistol while bow hunting is essentially the same as the reason for carrying anyplace else (within the constraints of the law).
Not exactly sure what you are asking about incidents to allow? The Michigan Attorney Generals findings now state that it is allowed...if that is what you are asking.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

About time!!!!

Now, nobody knows what bow hunters are legally packing and what ones aren't. That may make the entire bow hunting community safer once the word gets out to everybody.

Good move by the AG!!!!


----------



## mecheadSR (Dec 18, 2003)

What I was meaning is this is michigan, not africa or alaska where you hunt something that might hunt you back. I'm just curious as to why you would need a pistol in michigan, that's all.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I've heard too many stories about what appear to be rabid coyotes snarling at bowhunters on their way to and from their stands. I don't know if they would ever attack but, if they do, I want more than my bow.

I also heard of a guy who fell from his stand and broke his leg. He spent two nights in the woods fending off coyotes.

I don't like the idea of being in the woods alone and unarmed after reading all the stories about dirt bags stealing stands, cameras and everything else they can get their hands on. These pieces of s*** are in the same gene pool as murderers in my opinion. They're just a few rungs down the crime ladder. I believe CO's have the most dangerous job in law enforcement. Being alone deep in the woods and everybody you come across is likely to be armed. No thanks.

I don't tend to overreact and I do take these stories for what their worth but, I also believe that good fortune tends to favor those who are prepared....

Just my .02


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Better To Have A Gun And Not Need It Than To Need A Gun And Not Have It!


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi guys........well i am not sure why any one would need to carry a hand gun in the woods conceiled and i am a gainest it.......when i was 15 i was hunting north of roscommon when i shot a buck some guys came up and took it from me at gun point,,they were carring handguns western style and i beleave if this can happened then it could happen now also......i can see it now a bad guy with a gun and good guy a shoot out in the woods .....sounds kind of wild to me.....these guys that did this to me were caught and went to jail.....my point is if your so afraid to be out in the woods and you need a handgun with you then stay home.....i'm not againest hand guns persay but it does give a not so good guy a easy way to shoot a deer and then put a arrow in the hole and called bow shot,....i hope i am wrong and this never happens in this state but it could and very well might especialy in my neck of the woods with all the violaters who by the way a few have ccw so it can and does happen .....one guy i know shoots a deer every year with a 30-06 then puts arrow in it ...i have turned him in many times now he will just use his handgun to do the job.....in my opinion this was a mistake to allow this......any way have a great day


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Elk Guide said:


> Hi guys........well i am not sure why any one would need to carry a hand gun in the woods conceiled and i am a gainest it.......when i was 15 i was hunting north of roscommon when i shot a buck some guys came up and took it from me at gun point,,they were carring handguns western style and i beleave if this can happened then it could happen now also......i can see it now a bad guy with a gun and good guy a shoot out in the woods .....sounds kind of wild to me.....these guys that did this to me were caught and went to jail.....my point is if your so afraid to be out in the woods and you need a handgun with you then stay home.....i'm not againest hand guns persay but it does give a not so good guy a easy way to shoot a deer and then put a arrow in the hole and called bow shot,....i hope i am wrong and this never happens in this state but it could and very well might especialy in my neck of the woods with all the violaters who by the way a few have ccw so it can and does happen .....one guy i know shoots a deer every year with a 30-06 then puts arrow in it ...i have turned him in many times now he will just use his handgun to do the job.....in my opinion this was a mistake to allow this......any way have a great day



following your logic then we should see massive amounts of this happening with bows as well. If someone wanted your deer and all they had was a bow..would you resist if someone walked up to you with a nocked arrow pointing in your direction, and demanded your animal? it does not have to be drawn back either Who would risk it..Handguns don't make thieves..those guys were criminals carrying handguns when it wasn't legal..Criminals will carry guns inspite of the law...It (you) almost sounds like you are an anti gunner...your logic follows theirs to the letter.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Nope Randy .....i am not anti gun just dont think we need to be carry a hand gun while bow hunting......i probably own more guns then most guys on here so thats not the case.....And so you can understand it better i will explain why they took my deer ,you see my rifle was up againest a tree it was during deer season and i was gutting the deer when it happened i couldnt get to my rifle there were three of them .....i even know where they were from and there names but i wont get in to that.....i will tell you they were from Flint,burch run,and pontiac which really doesnt matter a bit they could have been from any where....and so to clarify my self better i have owned hand guns in the past my self ....i use to deer hunt with one but see no reason to carry one during bow season in michigan now i will agree if you are hunting in one of the states out west that has grizzlys then yes by all means carry a big hand gun but here i dont think so.....its legal so do what you want ....this is america and we are free to do and say as we wish opinions are only opinions thats why america is so great as long as Kerry doesnt get elected .....any way i am sorry if you took me wrong.....thanks Carl


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Maybe it's comments like this that get you misunderstood: 



Elk Guide said:


> ...my point is if your so afraid to be out in the woods and you need a handgun with you then stay home.....


I never said I was afraid to go into the woods without a handgun and I resent you telling me that I should stay home. 

It's people like you that make posting on here a drag sometimes...


----------

